# Just Photos! continued



## oldpunk78




----------



## 2in10

Beautiful shots, I need to get out and start taking shots of landscapes and whatever else I can find.


----------



## maverickbr77

this is where I work, poor me....
ps ignore the date stamp I hadn't set it


----------



## 150EH

I'm a barn freak, they are disappearing in Maryland and getting replaced with metal buildings.

















There's an old car in this one.


----------



## Noah Monckton

I am glad to see your picture.


----------



## oldpunk78




----------



## Little Bob

After 3 years of trying, the purchase of a remote switch and lens attachments and some comical mistakes, I finally got this guy!


----------



## Jegli09

Awesome pictures everyone. They all look great!


----------



## zachary908

Here's one of mine. I just wish the eye was tack sharp. But for the gear I used it's pretty good, not to mention he was moving pretty quick.


----------



## zachary908

And another.


----------



## dannylc

I have a couple of pics on here, really need to finish the site off lol

http://www.digitalartandphotography.co.uk/gallery.html


----------



## Jubs




----------



## Nate McFin

Great shots everyone. 
Love the colors zachary!
A snake in the yard








Oregon Coast








Crater Lake


----------



## 150EH

This guy was on the wall watching TV with me one night, he was a half inch long or so.


----------



## 150EH




----------



## HD Blazingwolf

this has been resized to fit my phone background so its a little small but taken on sanibel island. i had to ride my bike 24 miles to get that shot
taken with a cheap camera on auto 
'll get the original tonight


----------



## 150EH

Nice BW

This morning on the Chesapeake!


----------



## Nubster




----------



## shinycard255

Bored at work this morning, so took some time to add a new piece to my portfolio


----------



## 150EH

Ok, abstract!! My bic lighter industrial strenth.


----------



## [email protected]

Summer is almost here. :icon_bigg


----------



## 150EH

Santa in shorts, water skiing? It's just not right.

Nice photo.


----------



## Elppan

[email protected] said:


> Summer is almost here. :icon_bigg


Oh you are from New Zealand? It's beautiful there, I visited when I was in high school, I'd kill to go back.


----------



## iadubber

New here, but not new to aquariums...Here are some of my shots over the years...


IMG_0673 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_0576 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_0594 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_0603 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_0713 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_0949 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_1020 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_1037 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_1392 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_5492 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_5535 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_5564 by iadubber, on Flickr


IMG_5587 by iadubber, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

150EH said:


> Santa in shorts, water skiing? It's just not right.
> 
> Nice photo.


Haha.. It's actually Santa in shorts an Wake Boarding..


----------



## [email protected]

Elppan said:


> Oh you are from New Zealand? It's beautiful there, I visited when I was in high school, I'd kill to go back.


Yep, Born and Bred. I'm actually just finishing college (for you americans-high school).


----------



## kubalik

Played some in Lightroom :


----------



## hgfx

150EH said:


> Ok, abstract!! My bic lighter industrial strenth.


Very cool!. I like abstracts. Here' mine:










Not completely abstract... But the definition of abstract is, well... Abstract


----------



## 150EH

Nice! 

Serial Killer


----------



## 150EH

One more, a ghost in the National Cathedral in Washington DC.

The place was empty and a lady in a red shirt walked right in front of my camera while it was on a tripod for a low light shot.


----------



## chelseab

My first photo for y'all. Taken in the Smokey Mountains at the beginning of September. Bad quality brought to you by facebook.


----------



## kubalik

150EH said:


> One more, a ghost in the National Cathedral in Washington DC.
> 
> The place was empty and a lady in a red shirt walked right in front of my camera while it was on a tripod for a low light shot.


Thats cool shot , looks like there are ghosts around ! Spooky .

Here something less spooky, I love the squirrels in the park , they are always posing.


----------



## mechtec

Here's some, still learning!


----------



## sidefunk

Lovin all the shots. I been obsessing over photography lately and haven't spent much time over here. Here is one from a couple weekends ago.


Harriman State Park -- Waterfall 4


----------



## kubalik

nice , love the longer exposure shots to bring out he water flow effect.
Here is a shot of a tree exposed to some stronger wind , a day before Sandy came.


----------



## chelseab

I went to the coast this weekend and spent a day photographing the birds in one of the wildlife refuges. Of course it was windy and cloudy as hell from Sandy being just offshore, and of course I forgot my tripod, so they pictures are slightly blurry.


----------



## SMB

*Great Falls*

Cloudy morning just before TS Sandy at Great Falls Va. on the Potomac river. I would like to go back to the same spot this week to see what the water flow looks like post storm. It is possible that were I am standing will be underwater.


----------



## orchidman

great shots everyone!


DSC_0036.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0261.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0278.jpg by orchidman10, on Flickr


DSC_0069.jpg by orchidman-10, on Flickr


----------



## SMB

Nice Phal, orchidman.


----------



## oliver77




----------



## SMB

Happy halloween


----------



## LB79

Here's a random shot.


----------



## Turtledance




----------



## mattschaefer92

I posted this on the pets thread too but I love this picture of my dog Bruno!


----------



## mechtec

Took this picture awhile ago, was in car waiting for the wife.










should I try to remove or lighten the dark clouds at the top left of the picture?

gary

gary


----------



## Turtledance

One of the turtles I work with (volunteer) at Aussie Seabird Rescue Center


----------



## amphirion

a nuban girl tending to livestock in the african bush...


----------



## halffrozen

My kiddies!


----------

